
Your SaaS isn't charging enough - 02thoeva
https://medium.com/@td_evans/your-saas-isnt-charging-enough-ef4252708537
======
02thoeva
I put this article together after reading and commenting in this earlier HN
thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14279870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14279870)

I think there's a real attitude when starting as a side project to go with
rock bottom pricing, feeling like it's the only way to compete with the more
established players. Unfortunately, I think this hinders the progress of many
exciting projects and slows down their early growth. In short, you almost
definitely can and probably should charge more.

